# Shad Roe (Cured)



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2014)

*Shad Roe *(Curing Test)

OK guys, I've posted a bunch of other Shad Roe threads, such as the following:

*Pan Fried Shad Roe:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104682/shad-roe-bears-favorite-food

*Broiled Shad Roe:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105827/broiled-shad-roe-with-bacon

*Chopped & Pan Fried Shad Roe*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141148/shad-roe-best-ever


So I still want to smoke some Shad Roe, so I decided to try to cure some first. It came out Great, so I figured I'd post it in case anyone's interested.
This came out even better than any of my other non-cured Shad Roe cooks, so I'm sure cured & smoked will be the Bomb!!!
All I have to do is figure out how high a temp I want to smoke it to (somewhere between 145* and 160*), and how to know when it gets there.
*That will be my next Shad Roe post---"Shad Roe (Cured and Smoked)". Stay Tuned !!*


*The Steps are explained above each picture (below).*

Enjoy, and Thanks for looking!!
Bear

*Note:  Go here to see how to prep the raw Shad Roe to my first Step below:*
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104682/shad-roe-bears-favorite-food




Chop up Roe & weigh it. Then weigh the right amount of TQ:







Sprinkle TQ over chopped up Shad Roe:






Mix real good, cover, and put in fridge over night:






Put butter in pan, and begin to fry Cured Shad Roe:






Keep flipping it over to get it cooked evenly:






Dump into bowl, and add a little more butter. Time to Eat !!!  *This Stuff is Awesome!!!*
*




*


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2014)

Morning Bear.....    Looks good to me....  

 I thought you were going to smoke Shad Roe home made Caviar....   silver spoon and all that stuff....  When you gonna do that.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Morning Bear..... Looks good to me....
> 
> I thought you were going to smoke Shad Roe home made Caviar.... silver spoon and all that stuff.... When you gonna do that.....


Thanks Dave!!!

Nope---Never had caviar. I only eat the eggs when they're tiny, and then I always cook them, one way or another.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh Bear, you're just amazing!!!

Shad roe is still on my list to sample, although around here I'll most likely do better at finding some come Spring or after, right?

In any event it is fantastic to see what you do make! Terrific sounding indeed!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Jan 26, 2014)

I love it, breakfast of champions
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Oh Bear, you're just amazing!!!
> 
> Shad roe is still on my list to sample, although around here I'll most likely do better at finding some come Spring or after, right?
> 
> ...


Thank You Leah!!

I was hoping you'd see this.

I only have one step to go on this, and that's smoking after curing. Gonna be Awesome!!

Yes I'm thinking late February to mid April in the stores.

Late March to Late May catching in the Rivers. (a little later up your way)

I think I still have some left in my freezer.

Bear


Moikel said:


> I love it, breakfast of champions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Buddy!!

I figured I could count on you to comment.

It seems to be just the 3 of us who aren't to scared to find out how awesome this stuff can be.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2014)

You always make it look so good but I have tried it a couple of times and it is just too strong for my taste...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 27, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> You always make it look so good but I have tried it a couple of times and it is just too strong for my taste...JJ


You can't just take it out of the Fish, or out of the package, and throw it in the pan.

You gotta soak it in salt water to get the blood out.

Not strong at all then---Doesn't even smell like strong smelling fish----Both of my Sisters love it, and the older one is a Vegan.

Bear


----------



## stupeg (Mar 13, 2014)

Try some MULLET ROE If you can get some, fried or smoked in the egg sack...  The season is about November-January.  Just don't eat too much...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2014)

stupeg said:


> Try some MULLET ROE If you can get some, fried or smoked in the egg sack...  The season is about November-January.  Just don't eat too much...


Never saw any in stores, and I never caught any Mullet, but it looks a lot like Shad Roe. I'm sure I'd love it.

Did you ever eat Shad Roe, with any of my methods??

Broiled in the sack.

Pan Fried in the sack.

Pan Fried loose.

Cured & Pan Fried loose.

My next way is going to be Cured & Smoked loose.

Bear


----------



## stupeg (Mar 13, 2014)

Mullet ROE 004.JPG



__ stupeg
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2014)

Yup, They look good !!

Only difference I see is Shad roe is usually pink, and a little bigger (not much).

I'll have to keep my eyes open for them.

Bear


----------

